# Share cpu over network



## leedude (Aug 18, 2006)

i have seen this done in virtual reality demonstrations and simulations, where the computer is said to have about 16 cpus, linked over a network. It looked more like 16 computers linked together.

How would i go about donating the cpus of 3 computers to a main computer over a network?

I have been wondering about this for some time now, so i would really appreciate someone putting my mind to rest.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I am really confused at how this could be an advantage because the network would be a major bottleneck.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

One way would be to use Beowulf class cluster computers.


----------

